# Underground pit cooking



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

While camping last week I did an underground pit meal.....it's just about the same way that I do whole hogs, but on a smaller scale.
Everything turned out pretty tasty.

I made chicken, a pot of hoppin john, corn, tatoes and jalapeno cornbread.

First I seasoned everything and wrapped it....








Dug the hole and burned down some wood to make the hot coals....



Moved the hot coals to the center and built the ends up to hold an oven rack...



Set the seasoned/wrapped food on the oven rack...I put the cornbread pan on top of the hoppin john pan....



I didn't have a sheet of metal to cover the hole so I used a second oven rack covered with foil....

I carefully sealed the edges with dirt by hand to keep the heat in....



Then buried the whole thing with dirt and went off to enjoy a cold beverage....


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job cowgirl,I just left you a comment on your blog on this.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Four hours later....( I did a little fishing in that time)..I uncovered the meal.
Had to use the flashlight, sorry the pics aren't very good!




The chicken was tender and moist....



The tatoes were nice and tender, I liked the added bacon and onion....



The hoppin john was great!



The corn was sweet and tender....



The cornbread looked questionable, but tasted great....





Over all, the meal turned out great....and I was able to relax and do some fishing in the time that it took for the meal to cook.


I did do a lot of meals over the fire, this was just one option I wanted to do so I could have a day off from tending the fire.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Ken and Craig! 
I think it took me longer to post these pictures than it did to dig that pit!! lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks great hope you caught some fish too.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

cowgirl ,
r u married if not can i put my bid in
who cannot love a woman that luvs to go camping , fishing , smoking , all the great stuff that men like to do...nice job..its been awhile that i did some pit cooking might have to try in my backyard soon.....


----------



## daddio (Jun 11, 2008)

dang!!! now that gal is a serious cook!!! that all looks real good,super job on them vittels,and you got way more energy than me..lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Piney, I didn't catch any monsters, but didn't get skunked either....caught several of these. Had a great time...


----------



## erain (Jun 11, 2008)

looks great patty!!! glad u got to do some fishin!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Mike....one of these days I'm gonna accept one of y'alls offers....THEN you'll be sorry..LOL!

Thank you for the compliment...I appreciate it.


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Every time you post I fall in love all over again... Food truely is the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very nice food and looks like ya got some decent fish


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks DADDIO!  I really did have a harder time posting these pictures than doing any of the pit cooking....lol   I'm an outdoors girl, not a computer wiz....


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks erain!! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL...talk about falling in love, your smoked bloody marys, brunch and brisket won my heart!

Luv ya Vlap!


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

You know... 1255 miles isn't so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just 2 and a half Nascar races


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea...and if I drive as fast as they do, I could be at your front door in no time...


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

HA!! Should I rent a kayak for this weekend?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Heck yea! lol  I wish!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep looks like ya caught fish too


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 11, 2008)

Patty, what an incredible spread. If I tried that we'd be eatin dirty rice as I'm sure I'd screw it up and have dirt in everything.

Hoppin John! You really know how to get to a guy! Got us all worked up.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

wow i see what i started looks like i'm not the only one that has feelings.....cowgirl thats  a mess of  fish...channel cats...looks good...better fisherman...woman than me....good job


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't worry this has been going on a long time...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

yea....Vlap just teases me.....makes me feel loved though.


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Im not the only tease 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plus you know you are welcome here anytime you feel like making a flight.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Lou, the hoppin john turned out really good. If I can remember what all I put into it, I'll post the recipe.


Mike....I'm going through the once bit twice shy thing.....but I do appreciate the kind words.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

You're sweet! Thanks for the offer Vlap. Someday I'm gonna show up with my fishin pole.


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Just bring yerself and some good recipes. We will fish and cook up some good food...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

That would be awesome.....can't forget the rum drinks on the beach. One of my favorite things to do. lol


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a few good spots for that, they include sunsets and good fishing ;)


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Dang it Vlap, how do you get any work done? I'd be at the beach every evening. lol
Probably a good thing I do not live down there...


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 11, 2008)

Patty there cant be anything else said that hasnt already been said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .. Great job and you are a woman every man looks for..... smoke, fish, smoke, outdoors, smoke... oh yea did I mention a great Smoker?? Thanks for the post. I am camping this weekend and I might try something like that, one of the biggest differences will be mine will probaly be half full of dirt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... Great job, Well done...


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

I goto the beach after work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 it is only 5 miles from my house..


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

gobbledot, thank you for the kind words. You've made my day!
Hope you give this method a try, it's a lot of fun and does taste good.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

You're one lucky guy!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea while your here make him take you to the east coast of fl to watch the sunrise over the water then drive across the state and watch the sunset over the water makes for a very nice day


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Patty, the meal looks awesome!  Love the mess of fish too!  Cat fishin is definitely on my short list whilst I have nothing to do!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Piney, that sounds like a great idea..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Seboke....catfishin is one of my favorite things to do in my spare time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....Ok maybe any kind of fishin..


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 11, 2008)

Excellent post.  I've never done any pit cooking and with your post, I think I could do alright.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks bhille! It's pretty tasty, hope you give it a try.


----------



## goat (Jun 11, 2008)

Cowgirl, I have cooked a lot of things underground, but one cook just has to stand out.  Like you, at the lake with friends who were depending on my cooking.  Needless to say, we were all under the influence, cook included.  I started to dig the hole and it was too hard, kept moving towards the lake until it got soft enough to dig.  I finished the hole, built a fire, let it burn down and placed a dutch oven with a roast into the hole and covered it up.  That night when we dug it up, water had come in the hole and put the fire out, roast was still kind of in the rare stage.  Needless to say, it was more pork chops in a can for supper that night.  Sometimes the best laid plans of mice and men........how does that saying go????

Nice cooking cowgirl.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you goat!

Great story....lol. 


I did cook a big pot of pintos and smoked ham hocks over the fire.....made me think of ya.


----------



## vlap (Jun 11, 2008)

Love the story goat.. If you were near the ocean I would warn you of rising tides...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2008)

Patty - this was an awesome post with the qvue of your cookin' hole! The only time I've ever seen pit cooking was in Hawaii when I was at a luau watching them uncover the pig that was cookin' away all day (or so they say). 

I too love to fish but don't go very often, as my love is more specific to deep sea fishing. Have started to surfcast from the beach, but always worried I'll snag a swimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job!


----------



## ronp (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job. Thx for the pics.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Ron and Laurel!
Laurel, I do pigs too, but try to get them in the ground by 10 PM...then let them cook overnight.
Haven't done one in awhile, the cinderblock pit is spoiling me.....(no digging)


----------



## walking dude (Jun 12, 2008)

FIRST OFF.........you guys will have to stand in line behind me, i called first dibs on Curlygurl..........

nice looking spread gurl.........but still waiting on that recipe.........heheehe


----------



## yard dog (Jun 12, 2008)

All looks great Patty, gives me some ideas I'd like to try. Never cooked underground before, but hey I never shot down a missle till the first time either. Been busy at work and may have missed this in an earlier post or thread, but could you tell me a bit more about hoppin John? Never heard of it before but it looks like something I'd like to try. Again, great pics and storyline.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Deud....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks!

Yard Dog, thank you for the kind words...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did forget about the hoppin john recipe....ooops!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'll post it.

Here is the recipe.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=18415


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats great, cooking in the dirt. Never heard of this before.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Andy, it gives me free time to goof off while camping....


----------



## leupy (Jun 12, 2008)

I would say you have me beat in both areas.  Great story and photos, THANKS!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks leupy!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job as always, I really like the hoppin-Jhon and I love black-eyed-peas.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 12, 2008)

We do a lot of pit cooking when we go camping. Last time we had a big get together we had 7 dutch ovens full of roasts and stuff. I swear I had to cut and burn dang near a  cord of oak! I love putting it in the hole and going fishing for a few hours. A great way to have great food!


----------



## chadpole (Jun 12, 2008)

Cowgirl, I missed this post yesterday. You made me pretty hungry when I saw your pictures. You are the greatest and I have said it all along....you are my favorite. Now I have to get into the kitchen and make me some hopping john with cornbread. You always make me drool one way or the other. you know what I mean. I am going to have to try that underground cooking sometime. We will be caming during the 4th of July and I will get the young boys to did me out a hole to cook in for sure. As unsual you have done a good job again. Lots of love.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Chadpole, it's great to see you. You've been missed!!! Hope you are feeling better....
Thank you so much for the compliments, you are too sweet!!
I hope you can give this a try over the 4th. 
It's so good to have ya back...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Crockadale! I love black eyed peas too.

ScrapIron, isn't it a handy way to cook!


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2008)

You two need to get a room!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Looks great Patty!!  Never have tried this under ground cooking.  How do you know how long to leave it "on"?  Also, doesn't the lack of air/oxygen put the fire out?  Hey, if you head to Florida to share some rum, don't forget to invite Monstah back down.  The three of you together would be dangerous!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL Shelly!!

I've cooked in underground pits for some time, but usually on a larger scale. I just guesstimated on how long I thought this would take, considering the amount of hot coals I had in the pit too.

When cooking underground, you do not want any air seeping in, you could have flames. The idea is to have a deep enough bed of hot coals to last for the time you will need.


I think you and Monstah BOTH need to meet me in Florida for rum on the beach! Wouldn't that be fun! LOL! Maybe we could find a wedding to crash.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 31, 2008)

how did i miss this?

you folks are going to have me digging up the yard now


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

lol...hope you give it a try sometime, and I hope you don't get in trouble for digging up the yard.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't worry about trouble


----------



## tyotrain (Jul 27, 2010)

i would like to do a whole chicken underground.. first ? can charcoal be used if so how much goes in the whole and how much on top and how long to cook for say a 6 to 8 pound bird. if no charcoal how much wood.. thank you for your time


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, charcoal can be used. I just burn the wood down to get my own hot coals... ,but you can use charcoal. Make a bed of hot coals about 6 to 8 inches deep.. They need to be hot burning coals..( All of the charcoal burning.....not just the top)

I like to make a shelf of dirt to hold a rack up above the hot coals a bit to keep the food from direct contact with the heat..........then place your wrapped meat/food on the rack.  Old oven racks work great but you and use a regular grate from a grill or smoker.

The meal I did in these pictures took about 4 hours.  For an 8lb bird, I'd go 6 hrs.   This method works great for briskets and turkeys too... any hunk of meat..venison shoulders, hams etc...

Just make sure to dig the hole big enough to hold both the bed of hot coals and the food.

There are no hot coals on top of the food.  The meat is placed over the hot coals, then the hole (pit) is covered with metal and the whole thing is buried in dirt. Making sure no smoke escapes.  If you see smoke seeping out, put more dirt over that spot.  If air gets into the pit you will have a fire. 

The food cooks with the existing hot coals.

Hope this makes sense, I'm not great at explaining things. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Feel free to let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are similar pictures... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/cooking-whole-hogs-underground  

cooking a hog underground. 

Good luck with your cook Tyotrain!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jul 27, 2010)

As always that is one heck of a spread... Looks awesome! keep the QViews coming!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Steve! Something about underground pit meals..they are soooo tasty.


----------



## tyotrain (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the help i got a good idea whats going on now thanks.


----------

